
Ask HN: Do I protect my IoT project by not doing over-the-air updates? - seizethecheese
I&#x27;m working on a simple piece of hardware that just sends a single data point. I don&#x27;t foresee many needs to change the firmware.<p>It seems like many of the IoT security problems step from &quot;hijacking&quot; from over-the-air updates, and that I can avoid this by not allowing them. Is that true?
======
Ezhik
On one hand, you get rid of a big attack vector.

On the other, if a vulnerability in your code exists, it's there for good.

~~~
seizethecheese
Thank you.

If there's no infrastructure for updating the code, what vulnerabilities that
could exist should I be aware of?

